# How often do hedgies poop?



## babycakesss (Aug 1, 2013)

My hedgie is around 4 to 5 months now. He used to be a poop machine but his poopies has since decreased. How often do hedgies poop normally?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They do poop less once they grow out of the baby stage, so that's normal. I'm not sure I can give a specific amount or number of times though - it can depend on food quality and amount they eat as well, and it can be hard for a lot of owners to tell since it usually gets smeared all over their wheel.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm so glad we are done with the "baby poop machine" stage of Henry's life haha! He is now about 10 months old and usually only goes once in the evening around 9pm when he wakes up for a bit to wheel and eat and then of course poops minimum once a night which gets all over his wheel as he is running. We hardly ever have accidents when he is out of his cage with us anymore. I'm sure every hedgie is quite different...just my experience!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

